# How many litres did you brew in 2014?



## jyo (31/12/14)

As the title- post your brewing totals for 2014!

I only managed 550L this year, (plus a couple of batches of cider) which is down quite a bit from last year.

The missus seems to think that this is still far too much


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/12/14)

I brewed 640L


----------



## brouhaha (31/12/14)

704 for me this year.... luckily I had some help drinking it.


----------



## pajs (31/12/14)

290 litres. 25 different beers. Beauty of small batches.


----------



## jonnir (31/12/14)

I only brewed about 100 liters this year. Might get upto 200L next year but that's me! Just to brew more I might get smaller kegs LOL


----------



## growler (31/12/14)

About 562L give or take !!!!

I'm unsure as to the appropriateness of the quantity.


G.


----------



## panzerd18 (31/12/14)

90 Litres.


----------



## tomdavis (31/12/14)

19 litres every 3 weeks.

So, about 320 litres. Not too bad! :chug:


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/12/14)

More then previous years at 370L. I did quiet a lot of experimenting this year and fermented cubes from the year before as well as have cubes to be fermented next year.

All in all was a good year brewing wise. I got my keezer up and running, my fermentation fridge up and running, my brewery organised a bit more.

Had a few **** up experiments and next year will be better. Im keeping more notes on fermentation and also keeping things/records/methods as simple as possible.


----------



## Velu (31/12/14)

340 litres in 18 different brews


----------



## bigmacthepunker (31/12/14)

178L in 8 brews. First year brewing. 4 extract, then moved to AG. Two brew clubs, meet some wonderful people on my short journey, so far. I'm scared to jump on the scales, but my work shirts have got tighter with my new hobby. It been a great year for me.


----------



## keifer33 (31/12/14)

Was an absolutely shite year for me.

308L with nearly 80L of that down the drain.
Zero comps entered and only 1 case swap with a below average beer.

I am ashamed of my lack of quality and motivation. Fingers crossed 2015 brings new things.


----------



## Eagleburger (31/12/14)

about 500.


----------



## Bomber Watson (31/12/14)

Quick calc about 500 or so.

Bit scary when you look at it like that.....not much lqying around....sheeze i drink a lot.


----------



## ianh (31/12/14)

Brewed today for a 2014 total of 814 litres, 118 litres beer stock and 66 litres in progress.


----------



## manticle (31/12/14)

No idea. You fellas keep good notes.


----------



## Parks (31/12/14)

692L for me.


----------



## hwall95 (31/12/14)

Around 560L for me and my mates. Although at least 100L was for my brother and his wedding. And 60L was for the family and friends for Christmas which is almost gone


----------



## Trevandjo (31/12/14)

247L for me. 81 in China. 166 in Aust.


----------



## danestead (31/12/14)

323L - all single batches


----------



## Dips Me Lid (31/12/14)

1020L, brewed 10 batches on my 12L pilot brewery and brewed 20 batches on me and my mates 45L setup.

Gonna bring in the New Year tonight by brewing a Porter when I get home from work.


----------



## SJW (31/12/14)

750 litres for me this year, all for me too


----------



## angus_grant (31/12/14)

375L in 16 batches. 

Perhaps more worrying than simple quantity increases, my average abv in 2013 was 4.93 but 2014 avg is 5.72.


----------



## sponge (31/12/14)

287L. Half of last year.


----------



## CrookedFingers (31/12/14)

About 290-300L

Happy new year all, have a good one !


----------



## skb (31/12/14)

First year of all grain 320ltrs brewed of mixed quality, entered my first comp did alright with my stout and pils..... More importantly learnt a lot from comments. 

Would be keen to know of any BJCP experienced members who for good write ups/feedback would be keen to taste beer, so in 2016 I can send 750ml bottles to for free tasting .


----------



## droid (31/12/14)

the dog ate my notes but 2015 will be bigger than '14 and there's no-doubt there will be extensions to the verandah hanging over the tool-shed but what the hell


----------



## DU99 (31/12/14)

700 litres this year...


----------



## jlmcgrath (31/12/14)

Just shy of 800 L in 32 different batches. I lost focus a bit during the middle of the year and my beer quality started to slip. I learned a lot this year though. Lots to look forward to in 2015.


----------



## Tahoose (31/12/14)

Will have to have a look at this is a few days. I'd assume somewhere in the 500-600 litre mark


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (31/12/14)

506 litres, 23 batches including my first 18 AG brews.
Going to get off to a flyer in 2015 with a brewday tomorrow.


----------



## boybrewer (31/12/14)

Not enough . Lost count after 253 lt and that was for the last 6 months of this year . All for me .


----------



## mje1980 (31/12/14)

I do have notes but I really don't know right now. Don't drink as much as I used to so must be less


----------



## luggy (31/12/14)

Another 20L today brought it up to 314 for the year


----------



## wereprawn (31/12/14)

Around 700 ltrs here.


----------



## /// (31/12/14)

Think the last count was 6200 odd 50l kegs with 56000 in tank atm ... Been a busy year in the brew house ....


----------



## brewermp (31/12/14)

/// said:


> Think the last count was 6200 odd 50l kegs with 56000 in tank atm ... Been a busy year in the brew house ....


You just slapped your epenis all over the joint


----------



## Grott (31/12/14)

Bloody hell, 1350 litres and only 420 litres currently in bottles. Who drank the rest? (No, not just me but.........mmmm)


----------



## yum beer (31/12/14)

About 250 litres, 17 batches, none tipped.
Process and equipment improvements have made a big difference, quality is spot on.
looking forward to 2015, Choc Cherry Porter on Saturday to bring in the new brew season(working new years day and Friday).

Happy Brew Year everybody.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (31/12/14)

1159l into 61 kegs, had to ditch two brews.


----------



## /// (31/12/14)

brewermp said:


> You just slapped your epenis all over the joint


Nah, you should see what we will do next year . Was on the Ahb before I got paid to make a mess and clean it up again, the garage just got a bit bigger ...


----------



## kegs23 (31/12/14)

have no idea,not real good at keeping notes after putting recipe into beer smith,must have been over 500L ,starting the new year off in the morning going to brew 100L before lunch,
22kg of grain all ready milled and the 140Lhlt all ready has water in it,(takes a while to feel a pot that big)


----------



## Mardoo (31/12/14)

Heads up boys, low swingin' dick around here...

Good on you ///, always a bit of pride for us all about the homebrewers gone pro. It's not an easy road. I hope to get up there to taste your beers one day.


----------



## skb (31/12/14)

/// said:


> Think the last count was 6200 odd 50l kegs with 56000 in tank atm ... Been a busy year in the brew house ....


Clearly a pro which is your brewery ?


----------



## Dae Tripper (31/12/14)

I think 300ish litres since father's days is a top effort my myself, and the mead is still brewing.


----------



## Danwood (31/12/14)

/// said:


> Think the last count was 6200 odd 50l kegs with 56000 in tank atm ... Been a busy year in the brew house ....


Bah... you always pipe up in these threads, show off !


----------



## Lemon (31/12/14)

About 500 litres, down on last year due to a change in professional circumstances.


----------



## siege (31/12/14)

370L. My first year was 2014.I think I'm getting the hang of it haha. This year will be bigger and more exciting. HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## shacked (1/1/15)

575L from my first year!


----------



## BottloBill (1/1/15)

630ltrs and 7kg of hops throughout


----------



## Dae Tripper (1/1/15)

Sorry double post


----------



## schoey (1/1/15)

360L this year and double that planned for next.


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/1/15)

Why isn't there a poll?


----------



## HBHB (1/1/15)

My liver says stop counting


----------



## MastersBrewery (1/1/15)

My notes are strewn from the computer to the brew shed and places between. Rough calc 350-400L, if I can get swmbo's car fixed and all the chaos that surround such endeavors first brew of the year will be in the next day or 2.


----------



## taztiger (1/1/15)

260 litres of beer, 60 litres of cider


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/1/15)

235 litres of beer and 42 litres of ginger beer. 

Not a bad year. Also means I didn't buy 235 litres of beer!


----------



## HardEight (1/1/15)

45x25L brews + 9x50L brews for a grand total of approx. 1575L of tasty beer!
1 brew was 25L of cider, 1 weird tasting keg I dumped and 1 brew had a pellicle but i kegged 19L and it tastes ok (still drinking it)...

I think i brewed about the same amount last year (and the liver is still kicking!)... 

(edit: I need a bigger garage this year...)


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/1/15)

MastersBrewery said:


> , if I can get swmbo's car fixed and all the chaos that surround such endeavors first brew of the year will be in the next day or 2.


What's wrong with her legs? h34r:


----------



## jyo (1/1/15)

peas_and_corn said:


> Why isn't there a pole?


Because I'd start dancing around it.


----------



## drtomc (1/1/15)

0L. Changing that for 2015.


----------



## mondestrunken (1/1/15)

Well my records are on the old computer that doesn't boot anymore so I'll just say...

too many!


Edit: I just read through the thread and I'll have to change my answer to not enough.


----------



## jester28 (1/1/15)

15 brews equalling about 320 litres


----------



## Judanero (1/1/15)

Slow year brewing wise, only knocked out 250L +/- 50L.


----------



## kelbygreen (1/1/15)

80L easy one for me as only done 2 brews haha


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/1/15)

Big year for me - 17 x 23l brews = 391l


----------



## fcmcg (1/1/15)

My nye resolution is to keep better records...
Brewed aboud 1300 litres...won a comp or two...ditched 150 litres..learnt about the ball valve coming apart....you can clean them...who knew !
I drank a fair whack of it...


----------



## suchidog (2/1/15)

fergthebrewer said:


> Brewed aboud 1300 litres...I drank a fair whack of it...


Perhaps people could say how many litres/percentage of what they brewed they drank?

I brewed about 200L and drank about 180L of that.


----------



## /// (3/1/15)

Danwood said:


> Bah... you always pipe up in these threads, show off !


Kinda the reverse really, i miss not brewing at home, no specification or sales people to deal with!


----------



## indica86 (3/1/15)

50 brews. Not including the couple I binned.
Umm, 1000 litres.


----------



## TSMill (3/1/15)

80 litres, but half of that helping mates pop their all grain cherry (I was gentle). A renovation and the arrival of #3 got in the way. New years resolution for 240 litres in 2015, and no more kids.


----------



## fcmcg (3/1/15)

suchidog said:


> Perhaps people could say how many litres/percentage of what they brewed they drank?
> 
> I brewed about 200L and drank about 180L of that.


okay , so I reckon I drank about 999 litres of the 1300


----------



## Snow (3/1/15)

Around 350L all grain this year, plus about 60L fresh wort kits.

With the availabilty of great craft bee in Brissy these days, I find I am brewing less for just consumption but enjoying my brewing just as much for new styles, improving old favourites, comps, club nights, etc..

Cheers - Snow


----------



## danestead (3/1/15)

fergthebrewer said:


> okay , so I reckon I drank about 999 litres of the 1300


Thats intense


----------



## Grott (4/1/15)

> Thats intense


That's not intense, that's someone who loves his own beer


----------



## peekaboo_jones (4/1/15)

First ever batch in August and finished with 253L


----------



## Ditchnbeer (4/1/15)

peekaboo_jones said:


> First ever batch in August and finished with 253L


Wow that's busy! Full 12 months for 15 brews at around 320 litres which seems 'typical' lol. I'm the bottleneck, I cant drink more than that!


----------



## Pogierob (4/1/15)

My guestimate puts me at 580l for the year.


----------



## Pogierob (4/1/15)

TSMill said:


> 80 litres, but half of that helping mates pop their all grain cherry (I was gentle). A renovation and the arrival of #3 got in the way. New years resolution for 240 litres in 2015, and no more kids.


The trouble with resolutions is in the breaking.. good luck with number 4


----------



## michaeld16 (4/1/15)

TSMill said:


> 80 litres, but half of that helping mates pop their all grain cherry (I was gentle). A renovation and the arrival of #3 got in the way. New years resolution for 240 litres in 2015, and no more kids.


Getting `fixed` has definateley allowed me more brewing time


----------



## TSMill (4/1/15)

Yes, the fact I was denying my future wife/affair the joy of kids did not hold much weight with the missus, she kindly allowed the option of a doctor loping my nuts off before she did.

I tend not to bark so much at the neighbours though.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (4/1/15)

Ditchnbeer said:


> Wow that's busy! Full 12 months for 15 brews at around 320 litres which seems 'typical' lol. I'm the bottleneck, I cant drink more than that!


Yes it's been quite hectic, I have stored probably about half of it though. wife's glad I didn't play cricket this year too otherwise I'd be in strife. 
2015 I'll make sure to back off a bit ;-)


----------

